# Just been diagnosed this morning



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello



I have just been diagnosed this morning with Type 2 Diabetes.

My emotions are all over the place at the moment.......Scared, Sad, Confused and Embarrassed.

I have got an appointment with the nurse on the 1st October (after all my results come back) and she will explain what happens next.

When the nurse took my finger prick test she said OOOO that?s high (23.5) and has given me a little sheet on diet tips to see me through till the 1st Oct 2010.

Are there anything I should really avoid between now and the 1st October.

Really had a kick up the backside I needed to day


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 20, 2010)

Warm welcome to the site...............

Its really good you have found it this quickly, do they hand leaflets out or something..?

I am type 1 so cant give the detailed support you will be getting shortly, but my advice would be too stay calm and eat what you believe to be healthy until you get your appointment.....it will all be explained very soon....

There are lots of type 2s on here who can give you an unlimited amount of info and support...........


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Sheleigh and a warm welcome to the forum sorry we are having to meet this way,glad you have found the forum so quick hun, try and keep calm it is a massive shock i knwo it was for me from going into hospital for a op on my arm to being told im diabetic 2 month later, but i came to terms with it and got myself into shape..As for food wise just think sensibly you know in your own head whats good and bad , so try and stick on the right path as much as you can, its difficult going from what you want to eat 24/7 to then HAVING to cut it out for the sake of your health.Anyhting your unsure of just ask and we will do our best to help you out..The key with type 2 in my eyes is moderation dont go o.t.t and hopefully with help frpm your care team and us things will go good.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Sheilagh, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear of your diagnosis, but you have come to the right place - lots of friendly people will be happy to answer your questions and listen to your concerns, so don't be afraid to ask anything that may be confusing or troubling you.

Have a look at the 'Useful Links' thread at the top of this section. The book by Gretchen Becker is highly recommended to help you to understand what to expect, and how you can set about managing your diabetes. Also useful are the books on the GL diet - this tells you the best types of food to eat and is a very flexible way of eating so you needn't feel deprived!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Sheilagh.

Your emotions will have been affected by your high blood glucose readings (especially if they've been swinging wildly around). So bear that in mind!

Being diagnosed can sound like a life sentence, but it doesn't actually have to be bad news. Personally, almost a year after my diagnosis, I can honestly say that I am healthier and happier than at any time in the previous ten!

Good luck and I hope that you find this forum good for you!

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for your fast replies.

I can see that this forum is really going to help me already.

With all the questions I will have in the coming months.

Thanks Northerner the book has now been ordered (plus a Diabetic Weight Loss Diet by Anthony Worrall Thompson)

One question can I drink Diet Coke or should I avoid fizzy drinks altogether. Dont drink large amounts of it may 3-4 over the week?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 20, 2010)

No sugar is good............might be bad fo the teeth though........


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> ...One question can I drink Diet Coke or should I avoid fizzy drinks altogether. Dont drink large amounts of it may 3-4 over the week?



Diet coke is fine Sheilagh! Just make sure that, if you are ordering it in a bar or restaurant, that it IS diet - lots of people find they are served the full sugar version which will have a big effect on your blood sugar levels. The diet versions won't affect you. Another word of caution - avoid food and sweets labelled 'diabetic' like chocolate etc. You can just eat the ordinary stuff - just need to make it an occasional treat to enjoy in moderation and best consumed with a meal. The diabetic stuff contains sweeteners that can upset your stomach.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2010)

You may also find our little Weight Loss Group an additional weapon in your repertoire. It's very informal but gives us 'losers' a chance to moan or boast as we progress!

Andy


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

With drinks I  tend to stick to diet coke or pepsi max, but my main source of drink is water that is the BEST drink for me in my eyes, i easily get through 2 litre bottles a day..


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

Once again thanks for your help.

One of my symptons was being very thirsty. Wasnt sure if I was suppose to feed my thirst with a drink or not. I drank lots of water and will now continue.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Once again thanks for your help.
> 
> One of my symptons was being very thirsty. Wasnt sure if I was suppose to feed my thirst with a drink or not. I drank lots of water and will now continue.



Yes, you do need to keep yourself well-hydrated. When your blood sugar levels are elevated your body will try to flush out the excess glucose in the urine, thus making you thirsty. This problem should disappear once your levels are well under control.  Good job you were/are drinking water - I was drinking up tp 30 pints of milk a week before I was diagnosed, and milk contains a form of sugar! (lactose)


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Yes, you do need to keep yourself well-hydrated. When your blood sugar levels are elevated your body will try to flush out the excess glucose in the urine, thus making you thirsty. This problem should disappear once your levels are well under control. Good job you were/are drinking water - I was drinking up tp 30 pints of milk a week before I was diagnosed, and milk contains a form of sugar! (lactose)



And me, before diagnosis? I was downing a 2L bottle of full-on cherry coke every day!! Good choice, I thought! 

I know now that it was a combination of my body crying out for energy (due to insulin resistance the glucose in my blood simply couldn't be used effectively - this also resulted in me losing a stone in weight without knowing it) and thirst due to extreme dehydration.

Andy


----------



## tracey w (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Have they given you any meds as your bg is very high?


----------



## RWJ (Sep 20, 2010)

*My Tip*

I drink diet  coke in restaurants and (infrequent) pub visits. I always insist on the bottle or can being brought to the table or I collect at the bar, and I avoid the draft as you never know if it is or not.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I have started as I mean to go and just completed my first 1 hour walk this evening. 

Maybe the new I got today will give me the incentive I need to get fit and healthy.

Pasta with Prawns for tea hope that okay.


----------



## Steff (Sep 20, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well I have started as I mean to go and just completed my first 1 hour walk this evening.
> 
> Maybe the new I got today will give me the incentive I need to get fit and healthy.
> 
> Pasta with Prawns for tea hope that okay.



Hey thats great walking is the best form of exercise and something most of us do daily.
Tea sounds delicious i used to hate prawns with a passion then just got into them big time there lovely with a salad, Enjoy x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well I have started as I mean to go and just completed my first 1 hour walk this evening.
> 
> Maybe the new I got today will give me the incentive I need to get fit and healthy.
> 
> Pasta with Prawns for tea hope that okay.



Well done Sheilagh! So many people find that the diagnosis is the start of a much healthier, happier and more fulfilling life. That's not to say that there won't be times when you get fed up with it all, but you are free to let us know about those times too - you are amongst people who 'get it', so you don't need to feel alone with those feelings. 

Why not join in with our virtual challenge - we're criss-crossing the country with all our efforts!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8226


----------



## MargB (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome Sheelagh, as you have already discovered, you are amongst people who have been through the same process as you and we all know the value of having our questions answered.  So, for me, all the help and support I got from this forum when I was diagnosed I am delighted to pass and help other newcomers.

I find I love fruit and it is sweet enough for me.  Have hardly eaten chocolatet sinced diagnosis and just don't miss it.  

When you are reading the posts and if you think they are scarey, read what type of diabetes is being discussed.  Elements of Type 1 and Type 2 are very, very different.  I don't understand terms like bolus and don't need to because it is a term for Type 1 people.  Do come and join us on the weight loss board - it only started a couple of weeks ago so you will soon feel as if youare part of the founding group!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

tracey w said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Have they given you any meds as your bg is very high?



No not yet going back to the doctors on 1st October when my blood test results are also back.

Can you recommend anything I can do whilst waiting for the 1st to come along apart from a healthy diet. Is there any foods in particular that will help bring it down.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 20, 2010)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Well I have started as I mean to go and just completed my first 1 hour walk this evening.
> 
> Maybe the new I got today will give me the incentive I need to get fit and healthy.
> 
> Pasta with Prawns for tea hope that okay.



Well done for starting the walking! You may not feel the benefit of it straight off, but stick with it and you will do eventually.

Regarding your tea, I'd be a little wary of the pasta. But it depends on the portion size. Whereas before, I used to have platefuls of the stuff, it's wise not to now. Most of my meals tend to be bulked up with different kinds of vegetables (whilst they can still contain carbs, it's not to such a great extent).

The prawns are very good though. They're one of my favourites now (usually in my standard onion/garlic/tomato & herbs sauce!).

Andy


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

Weight Loss Board here I come. I felt so depressed this morning when I got the news. But this forum is going to be my lifeline.  I already feel that I getting so much support from this forum


----------



## MargB (Sep 20, 2010)

My advice is to go to your local library and look for books on the subject.  Some are very good and recommendations are somewhere on these boards.  I bought Diabetes for Dummies and find it really useful.  This forum is great - you can have fun as well which is something I forgot about when first diagnosed.  I remember just thinking what?  What?  What can I eat?  What should I do?  What did I do wrong??  My doc explained that there was always a good chance I would develop diabetes and I had not done anything wrong, could do with losing weight etc but as at least one of my parents and some of my siblings have diabetes, pretty good chance I would too.

I thought I knew bits about diabetes but once diagnosed and start reading for real, so much of it was new to me.

So, we really do understand how you are feeling.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 20, 2010)

I have ordered a couple of books that has recommended in this forum so hopefully will soon understand what I should and shouldn't be eating.


----------



## wallycorker (Sep 26, 2010)

H Sheilagh,

I am a non-insulin-dependent Type 2 (myself and the advice that I give to anyone in the same situation as me is to do the following:

Firstly, start testing even if your healthcare professionals tell you not to, because that is the only way that you learn what different foods do to your blood glucose levels.

Secondly, cut back on any starchy carbohydrate that you are eating (e.g. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc) because that usually leads to a very big improvement in blood glucose levels - and quickly too.

Eat the foods that your meter tells you don't send you high.

I got worse for eight years before I learnt those lessons. However, over the last two years I have normalised my blood glucose levels. These days, the medical people - by using any of the standard tests so often used to diagnose diabetes -i.e. fasting blood glucose levels or HbA1c - would say that I wasn't diabetic unless either they had access to my medical records or I told them that I was.

Good luck and best wishes - John


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you John for your positive reply/advice

It makes me think that there is life after Diabetes 2.

I have got an appointment with the Nurse this Friday so will leave it till after Friday. I will treat myself to a monitor at the weekend.

I have bought a book called 'The First Year of Type 2 Diabetes' which is giving me a better understanding.

Since my diagnosis I am having a very healthy diet and have started having a brisk 30 minute walk each day. Just hope I can keep this positive attitude up going forward.

Been feeling a little light-headed sometimes but hopefully this is my blood sugar level coming down and my body will get use to it.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2010)

You've made an excellent start Sheilagh, and we're here to help whenever you need us  Hope things go well on Friday


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 3, 2010)

Met with the nurse at the surgery this Friday didn't really know what to expect and was very impressed with the check up I was given.

Gave me finger prick test and I have gone from 23.5 on my diagnosed day to 13.5 (I know its still high but in the right direction). I knew it had improved as all my symptoms ot thrush, drinking lots and going to the toilet a lot had gone. The nurse is keen for me to continue with the diet and exercise plan that I am currently doing which is low fat and a small amount of  carbs with each meal. She explained to me what happens next so appointment for me feet to get checked out, appointment for my eyes to get checked out. She is also arranging for me to go an a 2 half day course to learn more about Diabetes 2. 

Nurse asked me if I wanted a monitor (she didn't think at this stage that I needed one just to continue with what I am doing) but after I had read many articles on here and started to read the first year of Diabetes I asked for one. She is arranging a prescription for some new strips as the one that came with the monitor are out of date (prescription wont be ready till next Tuesday ...............that will be fun trying to use that for the first time!) she suggested to me at this stage to just check my level each morning! I was also prescribed some tablets for high Cholesterol to be taken each night.

I am feeling quite positive at the moment. Almost feel as though I been given a 2nd chance to get a more healthy lifestyle in order. A kick up the bum but they way I am looking at it is I would rather Diabetes 2 than some other illness that i can do nothing about. 

I have already lost 10 pounds only about another 3 stone to go. 
I am now trying to do 30 mins brisk walk a day or building up to 30 mins on my new exercise bike. If I had been diagnosed with Diabetes 2 two weeks ago would I be doing that .......NO. But know I am actually enjoying it.

THIS SITE IS BRILLIANT AND HAS HELPED ME SO MUCH IN THE LAST 2 WEEKS IT WOULD OF BEEN SO MUCH HARDER TO COPE WITH THIS WITHOUT ALL OUR SUPPORT HOPE I WILL BE ABLE TO GIVE SUPPORT TO OTHERS THE MIRE I LEARN ABOUT DIABETES .......


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2010)

Sheilagh, I'm so pleased to hear that you had such a good appointment with such an intellingent and well-informed nurse! That can make such a difference to how you perceive your diagnosis, and clearly it's given you a 'buzz' that you just want to get on with getting healthy! And from the sounds of it, you have made an excellent start!  Well done on the weight loss and stepping up the exercise - all this will help you come on in leaps and bounds with your blood sugar control. Great that you are being prescribed strips - I'm sure you have read of some of the battles many people here have had to get them - again a big cheer for your nurse! Plus, you get to go on an education course soon - many people wait years for such an opportunity, so that it really good news too 

Keep up the good work, and remember we are always here for you, whatever the problem, or if you just want a bit of fun and a chat check out the 'Off the Subject' section. Brilliant, so chuffed that things are going so well!


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 3, 2010)

That sounds really good. And well done to you too!

When I was diagnosed it was suggested to me that I test just once a day too, but in my case it was to do it at different times, not just when I got up. That is, one of ....

1) Before breakfast
2) 2hrs after breakfast
3) Before lunch
4) 2hrs after lunch
5) Before main meal
6) 2hrs after main meal
7) Before bed.

Using that approach to work out my diet took a bit more time than multi-testing through the day. But because my bg readings were already responding well to the medication, exercise and improved diet, I didn't have any problems with it. If you think that this'll work for you too, just check with the nurse first to make sure that she/he didn't have a reason for you only testing when suggested.

Andy


----------



## wallycorker (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi again Sheilagh,

Great news about you being given a meter and prescribed strips! That doesn't happen for many Type 2s.

Just to repeat what I have said earlier, the most important lesson for someone in your position to learn is to cut back on any starchy carbohydrate that you are eating (e.g. cereals, bread, potatoes, pasta, rice, pizza etc) because that usually leads to a very big improvement in blood glucose levels - and quickly too.

Eat the foods that your meter tells you don't send you high.

Diet is your most powerful ally - more important than weight loss and exercise in my experience. Keep working on those but get to work on making the dietary changes. Your meter will tell you the way to go!

Good luck - John


----------

